# Fire in Cornwall, NY



## derekleffew (Jan 17, 2012)

Businesses lost during industrial park fire - YNN, Your News Now


> "I feel terrible for these people, it's gone," said Shelley Gray, a local business owner.
> Shelley Gray owns Centerline Studios, a company that designs sets for broadway shows. As of 2:00 pm on Sunday her business was one of the two left standing.
> "We've got all our materials in there, it's really hard," said Gray.



Crews still at scene of Cornwall fire - YNN, Your News Now

Costume Armor shares the, threatened?, building?

*BrianWolfe*, are you okay?


----------



## SteveB (Jan 18, 2012)

From local buzz and the SML, Costume Armour was OK. It was Scenic Art Studios, AKA Joe Forbes shop that was totaled (among other businesses).

It's a Local 829 scenic artist shop, though my wife told me she thinks he still had the Norwalk, CT. shop open as well.


----------



## Footer (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. That looks rather horrible. Hopefully they can find some other shop space and get their guys back up and working soon. Glad no one was in the building when it happened. 

And Derek, thanks for the link telling me to go to my local racino, all you vegas types are all the same.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 18, 2012)

Brian reports: 

> We survived with all our molds. It came terribly close. I was working when it broke out.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

It has been a long few days. I was working Sunday morning and we smelled the fire. Went to the roof and saw the fire behind Scenic Art. I called Joe Forbes and let him know what was approaching his shop. Thirty minutes later his shop was totally engulfed and the firemen were pulling back. Heard propane tanks blast and decided to tell my crew to lock away all the explosives, take as much of the Stormtroopers and Darth Vaders we could fit in our cars and get away. I spent the day watching the fire approach and get withn a few feet of our storage area. Inexplicably the fire stopped short of our shop and storage area. We are without power but ever so grateful to the 200 fire fighters that saved our business.

Brian Wolfe's Photos | Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2534736133195.2114020.1397314810&type=1


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 19, 2012)

Hope to never see anything like this again: the water tower is right next to our shop.


Cornwall, NY Mill Fire 01-15-12 *Part 7/8* - YouTube


----------

